

 Signs of a Stranger, Deeper Side to Nature’s Building Blocks - nature24
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/signs-of-a-stranger-deeper-side-to-natures-building-blocks/

======
selimthegrim
Horowitz was my instructor for graduate quantum mechanics and I knew a few of
his students. He's the real deal, and apparently well known for some important
string theory in the eighties. Think of him as the Charlie Weis of physics
(complete with swollen hands due to poor circulation)

------
D9u
The truth is, we don't really know as much as we think we do.

Copernicus and Galileo were both branded as heretics in their day.

------
cjensen
Extraordinary claims... as summarized by some guy's foundation's website.

~~~
Whitespace
James Simons is a billionaire and ran one of the world's most successful hedge
funds[0]. It's not directly related to physics, but he did donate a lot to
SUNY Stony Brook's science departments (Renaissance Tech is next door to USB)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Simons](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Simons)

~~~
dlazerka
Billionaire title doesn't make scientific claims any more true. Tom Cruise may
be billionaire too, but claims to believe in some crap, for whatever reasons.

Just to make my point clear, I'm not against J. Simons. I'm against using
billionaire titles for defending scientific theories.

The article seems to be published in the Journal of High Energy Physics, which
is considered seriously by physicists [0]. That title would be a valid
response to _schlagetown_ , of course.

[0]
[http://www.scimagojr.com/journalrank.php?area=3100&category=...](http://www.scimagojr.com/journalrank.php?area=3100&category=3106&country=all&year=2011&order=sjr&min=0&min_type=cd)

~~~
Whitespace
It wasn't clear in my comment, but I wasn't addressing the parent's
"extraordinary claim" comment, but the "some guy" part.

TBH I didn't get through the article because my BS-meter went off.

------
lakethun
This seems very, very strange but seems to be at least tolerated in the
Physics world. It was published in a serious journal and has been presented at
seminars and meetings. I could not find any discussion - everyone may think it
is crazy or wrong or untestable but I just couldn't find anything in writing.

------
schlagetown
So cool! And quite a good article too - presents quite a mindbending topic in
a graspable, compelling manner.

